# SF Bay Area



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Who here is interested in hanging out from the SF Bay Area...

This is pretty much a repost, feel free to add to the thread ideas, or if your interested.

Feel free to PM as well.

Happy New Years.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW! what an AHHHHMAZING idea! IM in!

this is a great way to beat SA, lets meetup. 

this will be the greatest time of our lives!


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Cool man,

Any other takers?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i used to meet up with other people in SF but barely any came. it was just me and spwill in the end. i might be down for it again. i live in the east bay but I took BART over.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies

The East Bay would actually work better for me,
but I just love being in SF, that's why I initially suggested it

You guys ever check out http://sf.funcheap.com/ ?
Maybe, we can find upcoming events to go to?

I hope more people start reading this thread


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

what up i'm down 2 hang


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

eek a mouse said:


> WOW! what an AHHHHMAZING idea! IM in!
> 
> this is a great way to beat SA, lets meetup.
> 
> this will be the greatest time of our lives!


yo i think this guy is being "facetious" via being in louisiana and also his spelling of amazing


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

my phone number if anyone wants to start this up: 34324315345435345435345


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

The 11th Annual No Pants Day on BART is this Sunday. :boogie


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

crookedsmile said:


> The 11th Annual No Pants Day on BART is this Sunday. :boogie


I'm down to go, but I'll keep my pants on

Haha


----------



## GSYBE (Mar 15, 2010)

Best thread ever, I dare say. 

I'm down with it.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

crookedsmile said:


> The 11th Annual No Pants Day on BART is this Sunday. :boogie





fallingdownonmyface said:


> I'm down to go, but I'll keep my pants on
> 
> Haha


Really? :shock

It was just a suggestion! Let's all think of other things to do! :yes


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

wearing no pants is ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhmazing


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

eek a mouse said:


> wearing no pants is ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhmazing


You're quite a character Erm...you're from Louisiana? What you doin here? LOL

Anyway, my first post was me trying to be sarcastic. Seriously though if we all were to meetup I think the environment should be less intimidating! We all should watch a movie together? And by "all" I mean at least four people. Lame idea?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I won't be going to this but I wanted to say hello my fellow bay area peoples


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

crookedsmile said:


> You're quite a character Erm...you're from Louisiana? What you doin here? LOL
> 
> Anyway, my first post was me trying to be sarcastic. Seriously though if we all were to meetup I think the environment should be less intimidating! We all should watch a movie together? And by "all" I mean at least four people. Lame idea?


Great Idea! I wasn't super serious about the Bart event, fyi...
I'm gonna try to find out whats happening in our area. A bit busy at the moment. Any particular days work out best?

Eek's a cool dude and is lucky to be in New Orleans, where there's plenty of stuff to do. I'm glad he was the first to reply me and get it jump started , or else these threads just get buried.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

you figured it out crooked, i was hired by falling to bring some publicity to this thread. Guerrilla marketing....

and I would have gotten away with it if it wasnt for you pesky kids.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Saturday. Just Saturday.


----------



## em violet (Apr 21, 2011)

im down, but i preffer sf meetup


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

komorikun said:


> If it's in San Francisco and not the East Bay.
> 
> The meetup.com group only meets in the East Bay now, even though it used to SF Social Anxiety Improvement. Really sucks...
> http://www.meetup.com/Social-Anxiety-Improvement/


Really? I know that's where they've been holding a lot of meetings lately but I think if someone proposed a meeting in S.F. people would consider it. I'm talking about the regular members, not the drama therapy stuff.

Anyhow, I'll be in Alameda Saturday 14th attending a meetup with this group. If anyone here wants to attend and/or do something afterwards in the East Bay chime in.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Movie? museum? nerd ****? -> sometime Saturday night? Come on people. I'm game, but I'm a third rate leader. Fart out ideas like crazy~!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

danberado said:


> Really? I know that's where they've been holding a lot of meetings lately but I think if someone proposed a meeting in S.F. people would consider it. I'm talking about the regular members, not the drama therapy stuff.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll be in Alameda Saturday 14th attending a meetup with this group. If anyone here wants to attend and/or do something afterwards in the East Bay chime in.


I think all the people that are willing to organize live in East Bay now, so no more meetups in SF. It would take me 90 minutes to get to Alameda. I just wish they had something a couple times a month at some bar in SF.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i've always been interested in going to this thing http://www.calacademy.org/events/nightlife/

but that might be a little too involved for a first meetup... i think something more noncommittal like a bar would be fine.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

iwearshirts said:


> i've always been interested in going to this thing http://www.calacademy.org/events/nightlife/
> 
> but that might be a little too involved for a first meetup... i think something more noncommittal like a bar would be fine.


I actually went to a museum after hours event with the Bay Area Forever Alones in San Jose. It was fun mingling. Whoever came up with the idea of cocktails in museums deserves a medal.

I think it would actually be a decent option for a first meeting. It'd be like going to a bar, but with exhibits to provide fodder for conversation. Though stopping by a happy-hour pub on the way their might be a good idea, because the museum will likely charge exorbitant prices for their cocktails.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i haven't been checking since this thread since I replied. that nightlife event sounds good. i've been wanting to try that out but no one to go with and its a bit harder to go on the weekdays.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

East Bay meetup would work fine for me. Though I'd prefer Oakland or Hayward
But I figured SF would be great just cuz there is always something going on there. 

The CalAcademy of Sci is a good idea. I've been there, though not on their Thursday night life event. It'd be good to plan this one out and get a few of us to go

We are also approaching the first Tues, Wed, and Thurs of the month where many museums and places give free admission. I'll take a look

Not sure if anyone is up to hangin out and doin something last minute, but just post here if you find an event.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

http://www.calacademy.org/events/nightlife/ Here is information about this Thursday

NightLife - Adult (21+ with valid ID)	$12.00	Pick from Calendar	
NightLife - Member (21+ with valid ID)	$10.00	Pick from Calendar

I think its cheaper right now cuz its the first Thursday of the month. I might even be free this upcoming Thursday . I know its last minute, but if anyone else is let the thread/me know


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> http://www.calacademy.org/events/nightlife/ Here is information about this Thursday
> 
> NightLife - Adult (21+ with valid ID)	$12.00	Pick from Calendar
> NightLife - Member (21+ with valid ID)	$10.00	Pick from Calendar
> ...


i'm down to go to this, either this thursday or the next. PM me your contact info if you're interested and i'll try to orchestrate this!


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

very cool! I like first thursdays, sundays etccc!! I need to commit my self to one of these meetups! I need to force myself.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> Who here is interested in hanging out from the SF Bay Area...
> 
> This is pretty much a repost, feel free to add to the thread ideas, or if your interested.
> 
> ...


I'm friends with fallingdowonmyface and met him through here a couple of years ago. Cool guy to hang out with.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

friends, i have one more week to be a lazy creep and then i gotta go get my learn on. i would very much like to enjoy the company of strange people from an internet forum. PM me if your feelings are similar.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

It's been kinda hard with work and social obligations (ironically) so I've been kinda outta the loop.

But I'm shamelessly bumping this up, just so it doesn't die out yet.

Wednesdays I am completely free. Same goes for Sat/Sun evenings and Thurs after the mid afternoon.

What kind of schedule is everyone else on?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i haven't been following this thread recently because I got sick. I wouldn't mind doing some things on the weekends. some thursdays can be fine (i have some obligations on a few of them).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The weekend evenings are good for me, anywhere in SF. I have a night class on Thursday.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I live about about 1 and 1/2 to 2 hours away, but if an event was going on to plan for, it's not much at all to hop on the amtrak.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i just added everyone in this thread i think and i might try to organize something in the coming weeks.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

iwearshirts said:


> i just added everyone in this thread i think and i might try to organize something in the coming weeks.


That'd be nice. It's good to see people interested.

Oh I'm also free Fridays.


----------



## Mcdemc (Jan 19, 2012)

yeah i'd be down to try to meet up- just let me know when or where works best or what ppl are down for- i'm pretty open to different things :clap


----------



## mindwar (Jan 15, 2012)

hi


----------



## Mcdemc (Jan 19, 2012)

mindwar- what's calacademy?


----------



## mindwar (Jan 15, 2012)

hihttp://www.calacademy.org/


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I wouldn't go to Cal Academy during the day. Its pretty expensive, $25-$30 to get in. NightLife is $12.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi. I happen to live near san francisco and drive through the city quite a bit. I might be down to meet up sometime...


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

It's nice to slowly see this thread growing. I'm always still up for meeting. I'm assuming the way to start these things is just to set up an arbitrary time and meet and see who shows up?

I'll see how this thread progresses, and take it from there..


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

My bff invited me to the SFIAAFF30 (San Francisco International Asian American Film Festival) Launch Party (she interns for them) and I'm going. I'm kinda nervous about it b/c she wishes to introduce me to ppl . O_O

ANYWAY, if anyone here is interested in Asian American Films and such and are interested in going here's a link for more info: 
http://caamedia.org/blog/caam-events/2012/01/18/sfiaaff_30_launch_party/

It's next Thursday, Feb. 9th.
21+ ONLY.

If you decide to go, feel free to say HI to me.


----------



## Mcdemc (Jan 19, 2012)

falling- i think you might be right i have no clue what ppl are wanting/ willing to do but i'm guessing a cafe or something might work? Idk maybe we should just ask what ppl want to do- i know mind war suggested cal academy which i think someone (if not him) told me it's cheaper in the evening- that could be a fun activity- what do people want to go do in SF?


----------



## Mcdemc (Jan 19, 2012)

falling- but if you have any ideas of a time & place just post & i'm sure ppl will respond :yes


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i started going to gatherings in SF a long time ago but people stopped coming. in the end it was just me and spwill hanging out. we met at the yerba buena gardens at the carousel. 
Here is what we did, it might give you some ideas ...
bowling (the first time i was there)
wondercon (a comicbook convention, has tv/movie stuff though)
love parade
movies
asian art museum
cal academy (during the construction)
japan town
just had lunch and talked
some festival at the mission (forgot what it was called)
a lot of times we just walked around the city talking, going into stores, and having lunch


----------



## Mcdemc (Jan 19, 2012)

that sounds like a lot of fun! Do you guys still meet up?


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

crookedsmile said:


> My bff invited me to the SFIAAFF30 (San Francisco International Asian American Film Festival) Launch Party (she interns for them) and I'm going. I'm kinda nervous about it b/c she wishes to introduce me to ppl . O_O
> 
> ANYWAY, if anyone here is interested in Asian American Films and such and are interested in going here's a link for more info:
> http://caamedia.org/blog/caam-events/2012/01/18/sfiaaff_30_launch_party/
> ...


hey this seems interesting. let's all go!


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> hey this seems interesting. let's all go!


Awesome sauce. If you decide to go or anyone else PM me so we can arrange some sort of short (or long, however the night plays out) meet up or something. :yes


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

i can try to keep that thursday night free


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting, I _might_ be in town Thursday night. I have a job interview Thursday morning though, so I might be too exhausted from scrutiny earlier in the day.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Just sending feelers out, anyone still planning to attend the Asian Film Festival launch party?


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

danberado said:


> Just sending feelers out, anyone still planning to attend the Asian Film Festival launch party?


Yes. My friend said there's a line people have to wait in and we're both going early...8:15 ish.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

I won't be able to make this Thursday, but have fun to those who go


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Did anyone go last night? No one PM'ed me so I assumed I was the only one from SAS there.  It was crackin' btw. Wish some of you went! ;(


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i got scared and then also lazy ffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

crookedsmile said:


> Did anyone go last night? No one PM'ed me so I assumed I was the only one from SAS there.  It was crackin' btw. Wish some of you went! ;(


Sorry, sounded like a fun event, wish I could have made it.

We should keep postin events that we are interested in anyways


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

This is closer than other meet ups I've looked at, I'm north bay, san fran isn't too far from where I live.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

I am kinda interested in meeting up sometime.. A little anxious too, I dont even post much on this forum. How have you guys been coordinating them?


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

ruxul said:


> I am kinda interested in meeting up sometime.. A little anxious too, I dont even post much on this forum. How have you guys been coordinating them?


We have not really done them so far, but hopefully soon

I'm a bit more free now. As of now I'm free Wednesdays and Fridays all day
Mondays and Thursdays after 2pm and weekends after 7pm

What's everyone else's schedule like?


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

My weekends are usually open! I want to meet up with folks~


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i will be going to this happenin' on saturday: http://www.bindlestiffstudio.org/?q=node/675

its at a filipino arts venue that i volunteer at so if you're comfortable around large crowds of asians and want to listen to some good live music you should stop on by!


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

btw the place is on sixth and howard in SOMA, slightly sketchy but just a short walk from powell bart station... tix are 10 dollars


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

94536 - East Bay. 

Hey everybody.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

iwearshirts said:


> btw the place is on sixth and howard in SOMA, slightly sketchy but just a short walk from powell bart station... tix are 10 dollars


How was it? I avoided SF primarily due to the Bay Bridge Closure over the weekend,


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> How was it? I avoided SF primarily due to the Bay Bridge Closure over the weekend,


it was good. went alone but i enjoyed myself


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

might go to this thing: http://www.brickandmortarmusic.com/event/91285/

anyone like them? i think they're pretty okay. this will be the second live music event i'll be attending in some years. i like that it is close and also fairly cheap!


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

SFIAAFF30's world premiere of *White Frog* will be on *March 8th 7PM* at the *Castro Theater*.

Director: Quentin Lee
Executive Producer: David Henry Hwang, Kevin Iwashina
Producer: Chris Lee, Joel Soisson, Ellie Wen
Cinematographer: Yasu Tanida
Writer: Fabienne Wen, Ellie Wen
Editor: Matthew Rundell
Cast: Booboo Stewart, B.D. Wong, Harry Shum Jr., Joan Chen

A young boy with Asperger's syndrome finds the strength he needs to survive after a family tragedy in this powerful new drama from the director of The People I've Slept With and Flow.

I will be attending this and the Opening Night Gala at 9:30PM after the movie in the Asian Art Museum. If anyone would like to join me, you are very much welcome to! 

http://festival.caamedia.org/30/guide/program/white-frog/


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

I live in Nor Cal too, SF is like an hour from where I live (Vallejo). Once I feel confident, I can come meet up with you guys. (I'm really young, 18) so I hope it wont be awkward or anything haha.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

crookedsmile said:


> SFIAAFF30's world premiere of *White Frog* will be on *March 8th 7PM* at the *Castro Theater*.
> 
> Director: Quentin Lee
> Executive Producer: David Henry Hwang, Kevin Iwashina
> ...


Hey crookedsmile,

This sounds interesting. Thanks for posting. How would you want to coordinate this? Hopefully I will be free on Thursday


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> Hey crookedsmile,
> 
> This sounds interesting. Thanks for posting. How would you want to coordinate this? Hopefully I will be free on Thursday


Well I guess whoever wants to go should buy their ticket and when the date nears I'll post a meeting spot at the location where everybody can meet.

Note to others: 
I'm going to both the film and the gala, it's perfectly fine if you just want to attend just the film or just the gala. Obviously, everyone here has social anxiety so if you have a friend (or more than one friend) that wants to come, definitely bring them along so it won't be awkward.

And for those that don't want to come because you're worried you might be all alone the whole night... no worries, I will be there and I promise I'm super friendly and will never leave any fellow SASers behind! 

Also, I will be taking public transportation there so if you plan on going, make sure you have a way to get there and back home safely!


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ that may be something I might go to. I'll let you know crookedsmile for sure


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh wow I was totally trippin' thinkin it was this Thursday...March 8 isn't til next week. haha

Well I think this would be cool if people actually go given that crookedsmiles reaching out to everyone


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Asbel18:1059701646 said:


> I live in Nor Cal too, SF is like an hour from where I live (Vallejo). Once I feel confident, I can come meet up with you guys. (I'm really young, 18) so I hope it wont be awkward or anything haha.


You live close to my town (napa)


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

StayingMotivated said:


> ^^ that may be something I might go to. I'll let you know crookedsmile for sure


Awesome possum!


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

So I'm going to be in front of the theater around 6:30ish. I'll be wearing an Angry Little Girls Superhero canvas bag. I would post a pic but I'm on my phone at the moment. If you google the bag you'll see what it looks like.  

If no one approaches me by the time they start letting people in I'll just assume no one is coming! (Or I'm just not approachable o_o)

I have a busy morning & afternoon so I won't be able to come on here to read any messages before the film & gala.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

crookedsmile said:


> If no one approaches me by the time they start letting people in I'll just assume no one is coming! (Or I'm just not approachable o_o)


Maybe hard for some people to approach strangers. I was lucky enough that someone approached me first when I did the gatherings in SF.

Hope you have fun! I am getting pretty busy with school so I can't come into the city during the week.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

crookedsmile said:


> Awesome possum!


I have a meeting for work ((((((((((( I hope you have a awesome time. wish i could have made it


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh man I wish I could go to one of these. It's kind of far though


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

White Frog proved to be a really good movie! Relatable storyline/characters. I would put it in the Dramedy genre. Booboo Stewart turned out to be a very good actor as well. 

The gala turned out just ok. My SA really kicked into high gear there.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

crookedsmile said:


> White Frog proved to be a really good movie! Relatable storyline/characters. I would put it in the Dramedy genre. Booboo Stewart turned out to be a very good actor as well.
> 
> The gala turned out just ok. My SA really kicked into high gear there.


Sounds awesome. Did anyone show up? I was busy with my brother visiting and all but if something like this happens again I'm down to go

Keep fighting SA by going out and doing things!


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> Sounds awesome. Did anyone show up? I was busy with my brother visiting and all but if something like this happens again I'm down to go
> 
> Keep fighting SA by going out and doing things!


Nope just me.

BTW, this Thursday the Cal Academy's nightlife theme is St. Paddy's Nightlife. 
http://www.calacademy.org/events/nightlife/

I'm going to be there but will be busy throughout the night so I'm not going to try and make this a SAS Meetup. But if you're 21+ definitely check it out! :yes


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

crookedsmile said:


> Nope just me.
> 
> BTW, this Thursday the Cal Academy's nightlife theme is St. Paddy's Nightlife.
> http://www.calacademy.org/events/nightlife/
> ...


Thats cool, I don't blame ya for not tryna make it a SAS meetup especially if people don't really show haha . Plus everyone's got their own schedules. Hopefully soon enough we will have a legit meetup.

early Friday morning work the next day will cause me to sit this one out...
You should maybe try to get their a bit early and grab tickets to the Planetarium show which is pretty cool if you haven't seen it

have fun


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

checkit out yall http://www.meetup.com/Social-Anxiety-Improvement/events/56201772/?a=ea1_grp&rv=ea1

i think this might be a fun Thing to do


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

iwearshirts said:


> checkit out yall http://www.meetup.com/Social-Anxiety-Improvement/events/56201772/?a=ea1_grp&rv=ea1
> 
> i think this might be a fun Thing to do


yo,
"
This group's content is available only to members"


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> yo,
> "
> This group's content is available only to members"


well crap, nevermind then  lets go bowling!

http://www.yelp.com/biz/presidio-bowl-san-francisco

my spring break is coming up and i aint got **** to do


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

iwearshirts said:


> well crap, nevermind then  lets go bowling!
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/presidio-bowl-san-francisco
> 
> my spring break is coming up and i aint got **** to do


I know the South Bay and Fremont has some good bowling spots. Not sure so much about the SF area. Any ideas?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

There is a bowling alley at the Yerba Buena Gardens that me and a few other SAers went to years ago.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

gorbulas said:


> There is a bowling alley at the Yerba Buena Gardens that me and a few other SAers went to years ago.


Oh Yea that's right. That's a nice little hang out spot too


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

So I was thinking maybe we all should have a couple group chats on skype to get to know each other a little better? 

I just feel like this thread will go on forever with meetup suggestions and it'll never happen because we're all still strangers to each other. 

So what do you guys think?


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

crookedsmile said:


> So I was thinking maybe we all should have a couple group chats on skype to get to know each other a little better?
> 
> I just feel like this thread will go on forever with meetup suggestions and it'll never happen because we're all still strangers to each other.
> 
> So what do you guys think?


I don't have a cam on my laptop. Though never was a real fan of cam chattin anyways.

Personally, I'd rather just try to meet people, and don't seem to care too much that people may appear to be strangers. I already feel we have some type of commonality being in this place to begin with.

The only thing that keeps me from missing out on meet ups is work or random obligation that might come up. I do like your idea though in how it can help people become familiar with one another and maybe more keen (or less?) to meet up

I think we should still post up random events that we would go to ANYways regardless if anyone showed or not, kinda like you did which was cool. At the very least you can enjoy your self or whatever company you brought with you. Which always beats stayin at home  Soon enough I'm sure people will show.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

o noes! I cant believe I missed Wondercon again. I just thought about that and it would be cool to go to. it was this past weekend btw. its not just comics too. lots of movies and tv stuff gets shown. the booths are kind of neat. not to mention all the free stuff you can get.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

gorbulas said:


> o noes! I cant believe I missed Wondercon again. I just thought about that and it would be cool to go to. it was this past weekend btw. its not just comics too. lots of movies and tv stuff gets shown. the booths are kind of neat. not to mention all the free stuff you can get.


It was in Anaheim though...

But yeah, I went last year and I had so much fun...and great pictures!


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> crookedsmile said:
> 
> 
> > So I was thinking maybe we all should have a couple group chats on skype to get to know each other a little better?
> ...


No yeah I'm not suggesting to stop posting meetup opportunities! I probably worded myself weird... um...yeah I don't know how to explain my idea better.

I'm deathly afraid of video chat btw. I meant messaging chat. Gah! Nevar mind lol.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

crookedsmile said:


> It was in Anaheim though...
> 
> But yeah, I went last year and I had so much fun...and great pictures!


lol tha'ts probably why I didn't hear about it! i have a feeling that they permanently moved locations though ...


----------



## Mcdemc (Jan 19, 2012)

or if you guys want not sure if you feel comfortable with the audio chat- i did that a few days ago and it wasn't so bad- or if some people want to go on and type and others talk that works too! :duck


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

crookedsmile said:


> No yeah I'm not suggesting to stop posting meetup opportunities! I probably worded myself weird... um...yeah I don't know how to explain my idea better.
> 
> I'm deathly afraid of video chat btw. I meant messaging chat. Gah! Nevar mind lol.


Haha yea video chat is just awkward . The internet sure does cause miscommunication

I'm fine with messaging chat, I forgot you can do that with skype...
That's actually a good idea I like it..maybe we can all register a user name that we feel comfortable sharing in a public forum?


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone free late Fri evening? I could try to find out what kind of events are happening. I'm content with just hanging out at a bar or cafe too.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> Anyone free late Fri evening? I could try to find out what kind of events are happening. I'm content with just hanging out at a bar or cafe too.


it might sound like a lame excuse but I will be physically and mentally exhausted for tomorrow night. this weekend won't be good for me.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

gorbulas said:


> it might sound like a lame excuse but I will be physically and mentally exhausted for tomorrow night. this weekend won't be good for me.


No worries,

I actually had something come up that may come up that evening also-so this Friday not work


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Food Truck festival Fort Mason SF with live music

http://sf.funcheap.com/off-the-grid-fort-mason/

This is tomorrow sounds fun

anyone going? 5pm-10pm

I'm still thinking it over, depending on how I feel after work.

This sounds interesting too on Haight Street http://sf.funcheap.com/haight-art-walk-block-party-spring-2012/ "Stroll up and down Haight Street and see art shows, live painting, live music, drinks, snacks, merriment, and tons of specials at local stores, restaurants and bars." @ 6pm

If anyone is interested in going to these events and is actually free please respond thread


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Anyone from the SJ area ? I hope this thread doesn't die!

I'm going to try to set up a meetup somewhere convenient once I get a good idea of my schedule for the next few weeks.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I'm currently in San Jose (though not from here and don't know the area very well). And yes, we must be diligent in keeping the thread alive.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I am afraid that my schedule is pretty much tied up for a while. I got an internship and classes to study for. I won't be able to attend any gathering anytime soon


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm off from May 25th till July 8th basically.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

i too will have a lot of free time soon!


----------



## marbear (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to the Bay area and am interested in starting a support group or just meeting people and making friends in the area.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Dealing with transitioning to new job so still busy. 

I hope this thread stays alive!


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

hopefully the following weekend I'll be free


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

i'm from SJ area.


----------



## mindwar (Jan 15, 2012)

hi


----------



## Pkfast (May 28, 2012)

anyone in san jose want to meetup and do something?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm still free till the 9th (summer school starts then).


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

*SF jazz fest today*

I'm going to the SF JAZZ FEST (largest jazz fest on the west coast) today and its free. http://www.fillmorejazzfestival.com/ . Couldn't really find anyone to go so just gonna check it out myself

if anyone wants to join send me an email to [email protected]

I will have my email synced to my phone and can check it periodically and we can arrange to meetup

http://www.fillmorejazzfestival.com/ sounds awesome


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

um


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

If anyone in San Jose sees this, plz PM me. I'm moving in w/roomies down there very soon (and really nervous!) in the downtown area (because I don't have a car). Looking to meet some friends. Thx.


----------



## plsgr (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm from San Jose, interested in meet ups or any upcoming events, maybe watch the Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Uglieduckling (Jul 30, 2012)

lyssado707 said:


> If anyone in San Jose sees this, plz PM me. I'm moving in w/roomies down there very soon (and really nervous!) in the downtown area (because I don't have a car). Looking to meet some friends. Thx.


Are you going to school in sj or moving here for a job?


----------



## Uglieduckling (Jul 30, 2012)

I just realized this thread's been not active for a few days. This is my weak attempt to keep it in motion. 

I don't mind meeting in groups because my sa is at its worst when I'm around guys. No disrespect or anything.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Well...


----------



## Mcdemc (Jan 19, 2012)

lyssado707 said:


> If anyone in San Jose sees this, plz PM me. I'm moving in w/roomies down there very soon (and really nervous!) in the downtown area (because I don't have a car). Looking to meet some friends. Thx.


Hey I live out near San Mateo which isn't too far from San Jose- not sure if you wanna talk and think about meeting up- i moved from the east bay in jan so i don't know a ton of ppl out here- all i can say is i've met fallingdown and applepie and both are awesome fun people! :squeeze


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Mcdemc said:


> Hey I live out near San Mateo which isn't too far from San Jose- not sure if you wanna talk and think about meeting up- i moved from the east bay in jan so i don't know a ton of ppl out here- all i can say is i've met fallingdown and applepie and both are awesome fun people! :squeeze


Sent ya a PM


----------



## sayaman05 (Jan 30, 2009)

i live in san jose too and im down to meet up. i dont come on here that often anymore but from time to time i do. i moved to san jose a few years ago and i think its good to have some friends i could relate to.


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hellloo


----------



## In Thor We Trust (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,I live in Milpitas and if you live close to my city, message me. I like the idea of taking a walk together some where to get to know the places or going to see the up coming movie together. Well, something together will be great.


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

for those that have already met up with someone on SAS, what did you end up doing? was there much awkwardness?


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

pisceskyuu said:


> for those that have already met up with someone on SAS, what did you end up doing? was there much awkwardness?


Not that awkward, so far all the people I've met have been cool


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey , I was looking to get out this upcoming Friday. I'm planning a bit ahead so other people here who are interested can have enough time to decide if they want to make it to any of these events. First Friday of the month, Oakland has these art shows which seem worth checking out, and I haven't been to these before.

http://sf.funcheap.com/oakland-art-murmur/ Every First Friday of the month, member galleries are open to the public from 6-9 pm. Additionally 23rd Street between Telegraph and Valley is closed to car traffic, and craft, art, and food vendors are set up along this corridor.

Another one in Oaktown
http://sf.funcheap.com/fridays-temescal-alley-art-walk-oakland/ Voted "Best Art Murmur Offshoot" in the East Bay Express Readers' Poll, enjoy monthly art exhibits, artisanal food, free live local musicians and a creative mix of independently owned shops, along Telegraph Avenue and in Temescal Alley and Alley 49 at Temescal Square. Every First Friday (6-9 pm).

Some SF weirdness http://sf.funcheap.com/beards-boobs-comedy-show-west-portal/ Enjoy free snacks during a free comedy show featuring bikini clad models, comediennes and bearded comics at 8 PM at Portal's Tavern in SF.

This next one sounds very strange and interesting...haha

http://sf.funcheap.com/friday-follies-burlesque-creepy-puppet-show-oakland/ As Oakland Art Murmur winds down on your Friday night , find your way to the Stork Club on 23rd and Telegraph around 9pm for the perfectly strange after-party - The First Friday Follies burlesque show - a monthly free event featuring dancing girls, a creepy little puppet show from Shadow Circus Creature Theater and strange guest performances.

http://sf.funcheap.com/licensefree-fishing-day-sf/ fun

Anyways I'm undecided on where to go just yet, but if more people interested in going chime in and express interest in going to any of these please let the thread know

it'd be nice to get meetups actually happening----


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

ah man, forgot about this thread over the summer. i had so much free time too. those art shows don't really interest me that much but I will think about going if I know others will. i feel it might be a little awkward with only 2 people, and would much prefer a bigger party/group.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> Hey , I was looking to get out this upcoming Friday. I'm planning a bit ahead so other people here who are interested can have enough time to decide if they want to make it to any of these events. First Friday of the month, Oakland has these art shows which seem worth checking out, and I haven't been to these before.
> 
> http://sf.funcheap.com/oakland-art-murmur/ Every First Friday of the month, member galleries are open to the public from 6-9 pm. Additionally 23rd Street between Telegraph and Valley is closed to car traffic, and craft, art, and food vendors are set up along this corridor.
> 
> ...


i'm down for any of these fun activities


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

gorbulas said:


> ah man, forgot about this thread over the summer. i had so much free time too. those art shows don't really interest me that much but I will think about going if I know others will. i feel it might be a little awkward with only 2 people, and would much prefer a bigger party/group.


I'm really down for anything- be it be hiking, bowling, billiards, bar, restaurant, park, hiking, or movies

Just would like to know if people are more free during certain times then others. As far as awkwardness goes, it's really not all that bad, and at this point I can deal with a little bit of awkwardness then boredom.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

applepie689 said:


> I might do something tomorrow if another girl is there. and if it's not too far a drive.


That's cool. Any specific plan?


----------



## Cochise (Sep 11, 2012)

I would like to do some activities also. Please let me know of any events. thanks.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

If anyone is still interested PM me and I can get an idea of what kind of activities people are interested in, and what time works best. If someone wants to help organize something let me know


----------



## Amara05 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, posting so I can get this thread back to the first page. =P

I'm interested in both attending and maybe even organizing meetups. Have you guys had many meetups so far? How has the turnout been? Have they mostly been in SF?


----------



## Mcdemc (Jan 19, 2012)

Amara05 said:


> Hey, posting so I can get this thread back to the first page. =P
> 
> I'm interested in both attending and maybe even organizing meetups. Have you guys had many meetups so far? How has the turnout been? Have they mostly been in SF?


I went to 2 meet ups in SF- one i met up with someone in SF the second time i went w/ falling into SF. I've met up in San Jose, San Mateo and Berkeley also- most of the meet ups have just been me & one other person but the San Jose one there were 4 of us. Everyone's been really nice :hs


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

New social anxiety activities group in the Bay Area.

If enough people sign up we'll have a board/card game event on Sunday. RSVP!

http://www.meetup.com/Bay-Area-Social-Anxiety-Activities-Group/events/86652712/


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

I went to the last first friday in oakland and had a blast. if crowds of people bother you it's probably not a good meet up space. On a scale of 1-10 w/ anxiety mine was like a 2 .


----------



## chrys04 (Jul 30, 2012)

The SF Bay Area SA Meetup group seems to becoming more active. There are two groups actually- one in Berkeley, the other in SF. Really nice group of people and the anxiety of meeting people lessens every time once i see that everyone is so welcoming and understanding of why we're all here.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

random bump'


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

everythingzenx3 said:


> my pepsi is watered down. :[


Just like my coffee this morning...Damn you 7 11!


----------



## LO K (Oct 16, 2012)

Bump.

If anyone is on the peninsula near SF, let me know! I'm free on weeknights. I'm down to do whatever, with the default being meet briefly for drinks/dessert/etc. We can talk about how we got SA, what we want to do about it, anything really.

I could go to East Bay too, I guess. I guessssss.


----------



## emulata (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm from the San Jose area, so it'd be really cool to meet up with people there!


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

me and falling and possibly others will be going to a location in oakland to watch the niners-pats game. all bay area SASers are welcome to join us!

i am thinking perhaps here: http://www.yelp.com/biz/the-warehouse-bar-and-grill-oakland

only a few blocks from lake merritt station. pm me if you're wanna come thru.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Why the hell not. BUMP


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in SF :b


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I'm in SF :b


me too. and so is komorikun. but she doesn't meet young people. she's allergic to young people such as myself.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Hung with some random SASers last night sporadically in oakland and it was fun.
We did some bar hopping, walking about, and eating . Good times, and a certainly not as nerve wracking as one would imagine since we can all relate.

This group is still active, just not well organized. Most meet ups have happened through PMs and things. So if one is interested send a PM to a fellow local SASer or better make a post in the thread so the ball can get rollin'. We plan on trying to post events or outings on a more regular basis from things as diverse as hiking to museums to clubs to sportsevents. 

Enjoy the beautiful weather


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

fallingdownonmyface said:


> Hung with some random SASers last night sporadically in oakland and it was fun.
> We did some bar hopping, walking about, and eating . Good times, and a certainly not as nerve wracking as one would imagine since we can all relate.
> 
> This group is still active, just not well organized. Most meet ups have happened through PMs and things. So if one is interested send a PM to a fellow local SASer or better make a post in the thread so the ball can get rollin'. We plan on trying to post events or outings on a more regular basis from things as diverse as hiking to museums to clubs to sportsevents.
> ...


I would like to try to go to the next one


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Bumping this. Anyone in SF want to go out and do things?


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

BUMP I forgot this existed. Can't believe I'm still a member here


----------



## HeyJuliet (Feb 22, 2013)

I want to go to the next one, please!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Who wants to do things around here?


----------



## wildmustangshadowfax (Nov 27, 2015)

I just joined... but I live in the bay area and I promise I'm not an ax murderer or a rapist. :3


----------

